# My tips



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Just sad at how people are. Guess you can't change them. Is it a good idea to rate everyone a 4 and then go back and rate the tippers a 5?

At some point you would think riders would get the idea. You think in 3 years riders are still gonna believe a tip is included?

I mean as far as baby steps go, at least we are in the right direction. But these people sure have a lot of balls. Thank yous don't go a long way. Keep on freeloading.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Just this little reminder that they stare at during the ride helps with the ones that have a conscious.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't think that most believe that tips are included today, but they do believe that tips are not required or expected. Hopefully that knowledge does not change ever, and expands to even more types of service.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

if you don't like it, get a job that promotes tipping like waiter/bartender/stripper


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

congrats, would you like a medal? Seriously why do you feel the need to post everytime something happens? Do you have friends/family that you can share this with? You're like a lost puppy dog that finally gets taken in by a desperate owner w/o a life. You're so eager to please him, you come to him EVERYTIME something happens. Quite sad if you ask me


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> congrats, would you like a medal? Seriously why do you feel the need to post everytime something happens? Do you have friends/family that you can share this with? You're like a lost puppy dog that finally gets taken in by a desperate owner w/o a life. You're so eager to please him, you come to him EVERYTIME something happens. Quite sad if you ask me


So kind of you...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> if you don't like it, get a job that promotes tipping like waiter/bartender/stripper


Oh but you missed my point. Even if I wasn't driving, I still would complain because I care about other drivers.



Uberfunitis said:


> I don't think that most believe that tips are included today, but they do believe that tips are not required or expected. Hopefully that knowledge does not change ever, and expands to even more types of service.


Why do you come here just to troll? You obviously want tips. You wouldn't come here just to talk about not wanting tips. Are you actually going to say you opted out of tips too?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Oh but you missed my point. Even if I wasn't driving, I still would complain because I care about other drivers.
> 
> Why do you come here just to troll? You obviously want tips. You wouldn't come here just to talk about not wanting tips. Are you actually going to say you opted out of tips too?


have not been given the option yet but I fully intend not to opt in to accepting tips.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Why do you come here just to troll?


You're an easy Target.

My tips have gone up but I still have people who don't tip. It's whatever, you can't make people tip. Even waitresses get stiffed sometimes


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 136634


I heard tipping was live in SF on 7/7. Congrats.
Ignore kerplunstein. Some of us appreciate this.
uber doesn't treat IC uniformly in each city, so I am hoping
those in San Diego will post here once they have the option to opt in for tips in case 
some get it before others.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

StephenT said:


> I heard tipping was live in SF on 7/7. Congrats.
> Ignore kerplunstein. Some of us appreciate this.
> uber doesn't treat IC uniformly in each city, so I am hoping
> those in San Diego will post here once they have the option to opt in for tips in case
> some get it before others.


That's strange how they don't have it in San Diego


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't really understand it. We have the tip option now. You would tip any other person in the service industry. I guess customers don't really value rides, right? They just think of us as losers, that's why they don't want to tip us? 

They say THANK YOU VERY MUCH. They don't mean it though. They take these rides for granted.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

The in-app option might actually make things worse. People will believe they have something on you, in a leverage sort of way, beyond the usual ratings. And there are a lot of people out there who make their decisions like this. And 30 days to tip is a long time; they won't even remember the ride by then.

Basically if they don't tip in cash right then and there, that's cool, hold off on the downvoting. If they don't have an in-app tip showing by the end of the night just downvote them later on. That's my plan anyway.

My friend in another city claims that people are already lying saying they will tip in the app and then aren't doing it. There's just something about these customers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Don't really understand it. We have the tip option now. You would tip any other person in the service industry. I guess customers don't really value rides, right? They just think of us as losers, that's why they don't want to tip us?
> 
> They say THANK YOU VERY MUCH. They don't mean it though. They take these rides for granted.


Years of Negligent Uber training !



DRider85 said:


> Don't really understand it. We have the tip option now. You would tip any other person in the service industry. I guess customers don't really value rides, right? They just think of us as losers, that's why they don't want to tip us?
> 
> They say THANK YOU VERY MUCH. They don't mean it though. They take these rides for granted.


Quit giving them.
Demand Restoration of the last 4 uber rate cuts !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

People are starting to realize that tipping does not give good service. They can get good service threw the rating system no tip required.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They should pay fair market value for service.

Not be subsidised by drivers.

Drivers can down rate non tippers.
They are starting to realize some people just arent worth picking up at current uber prices.
It will be a long cold winter waiting for uber rides for non tippers !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Thats the majority of Uber riders. I doubt uber would allow their service to deteriorate that severely without taking corrective action and removing drivers ability to rate based on tips. For example force the driver to rate immediately after the ride with no opportunity to change the rating later. Also many driver will face deactivation as more and more riders watch for these ratings based on tips or no tip and rate accordingly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Thats the majority of Uber riders. I doubt uber would allow their service to deteriorate that severely without taking corrective action and removing drivers ability to rate based on tips. For example force the driver to rate immediately after the ride with no opportunity to change the rating later. Also many driver will face deactivation as more and more riders watch for these ratings based on tips or no tip and rate accordingly.


Force drivers ?
I have a car.
I do not Need passengers.
They Need Me !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Force drivers ?
> I have a car.
> I do not Need passengers.
> They Need Me !


They don't need you, there are thousands of others willing and able to give the ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just from listening to you, i can tell Taxis will make a strong come back this year
UBER IS DOOMED.
MAINLY DUE TO ITS NEGLIGENT MISHANDLING OF DRIVERS !

Investors should cut their losses NOW !



Uberfunitis said:


> They don't need you, there are thousands of others willing and able to give the ride.


Even the slow are catching on.
It is UNSUSTAINABLE.
Thousands of part timers .
Only willing to work peak periods on weekends.
Taxis will rebound due to mismanagement and Driver abuses.

What you FAIL to realize is equipment can not be sustained and maintained on Uber pay.
More wrecks more breakdowns more lawsuits more investigations more Government Intervention is on the way.

All due to mismanagement and abuse of drivers.

THE SCIENCE EXPERIMENT AT INVESTORS EXPENSE IS OVER WITH !

Be prepared to pay DOUBLE !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I never rode cabs except in very rare circumstances. So no I will not pay double I simply will not ride ride share if the prices go up to any large extent. I have a car as well and will use it if it makes more financial sense at the time with parking etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Paying parking does not drop you at the front door of work in the rain.

Of course with rate cuts and no surge, why would any driver take the traffic hassles and excess risks of driving in the rain when he could sleep late.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Paying parking does not drop you at the front door of work in the rain.
> 
> Of course with rate cuts and no surge, why would any driver take the traffic hassles and excess risks of driving in the rain when he could sleep late.


Thats what umbrellas and raincoats are for. It is all cost benefit, and I have never really had to walk far to get to a business while driving except while living in Europe where they have the long streets that you could not drive on anyway to get to the businesses.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just curious why the hell are you on here? Seems like no matter what anyone says you immediately have 2 cents or some snarky comment. Don't you have a Facebook to hang out on? If not I highly suggest you go start one so we don't have to see your comments any longer.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> That's strange how they don't have it in San Diego


My point.
So First thing on July 7th when going "online" were you presented with the "opt-in" option for tipping?
Or should I be signing out of the app daily and signing back in each morning to be presented with the option.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> congrats, would you like a medal? Seriously why do you feel the need to post everytime something happens? Do you have friends/family that you can share this with? You're like a lost puppy dog that finally gets taken in by a desperate owner w/o a life. You're so eager to please him, you come to him EVERYTIME something happens. Quite sad if you ask me


So put him on ignore... Yeah his posts sometimes are.... less than great but so what. Don't read them, put him on ignore and you won't have to see them.

A tip is always nice but $4.00 on a $55.00 net fare? they probably paid closr to $80.00. it's a start anyway.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

StephenT said:


> My point.
> So First thing on July 7th when going "online" were you presented with the "opt-in" option for tipping?
> Or should I be signing out of the app daily and signing back in each morning to be presented with the option.


Well I accepted it once and that's all it's asked me to do.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow. I only earned 4 dollars in fare but got 6 in tips. I didn't talk to him. Was it a mistake on his part?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Wow. I only earned 4 dollars in fare but got 6 in tips. I didn't talk to him. Was it a mistake on his part?


Most tip decisions have been made b4 pax ever get in car. You didn't do anything to lose it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I got 1 dollars in tips today but it doesn't show me in my history who tipped. Did Uber just tip me to make it seem like I'm getting tips?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm like at 10 percent. But I'm getting a lot of 5 stars recently. So I guess they're okay with hitting No Tip.

So it's not that they don't like math. They're just Pennie pinchers I'm assuming. Even UberEATS customers don't tip. That's unprecedented for food delivery. It's like getting told to go stick it.

Incidentally I did a lyft delivery for a little special "beverage" about 3 blocks and was handed a 5 dollar bill by this lady who called me a friend. I know where these people are going when it's over.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Not great, but I can see how this tip option could help some of us make an extra hundred bucks per month. I'm averaging probably 1 tip for every 6 to 7 rides. I had 3 people tip me today out of 15 rides. I feel like people are starting to get a little more used to it.

This is probably what I expected. It's very similar to Lyft now. But you'll occasionally have people who tip cash still and may give you 10 or 20. I would say it's possible to earn a couple hundred a month from tips. And even an extra couple hundred if you sell vending snacks with Cargo.

You have to do whatever it is possible to try to make the most out of your rides.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I just got a 40 dollar cash tip and 10 dollar app tip by the same girl. I returned her phone and she blessed me.

I had to rate her a 4 because she was sleeping in my car for 5 minutes and wouldn't get out. But as soon as she tipped me both cash and in the app I immediately changed her rating to a 5. 

Why can't all riders be this generous? If they were, maybe they'd have good ratings too. God bless her. She redeemed herself and protected her rating.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Not great, but I can see how this tip option could help some of us make an extra hundred bucks per month.


399 more of these and I'll get to $100


----------

